# iXS Trail RS



## qwertzui1998 (23. Oktober 2013)

Hey,
Habe mal ne frage hat wer schon Erfahrung damit gemacht oder weiß jemand wie sich der iXS Trail RS mit einer Goggle verträgt?
Bräuchte nämlich noch nen Endurohelm für zuhause rum zu fahren will nicht zwingen mim Fullface durch dorf fahren ^^.

Schonmal danke im voraus
mfg.


----------



## Elemental (27. Dezember 2013)

Ich interessiere mich auch für den IXS Trail, aber es sieht so aus, als wäre der überal ausverkauft. Wie kann das sein? Is doch ein recht neues Produkt! Hab bisher keinen Shop gefunden, der den Helm auf Lager hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (27. Dezember 2013)

also auf lager gibts schon paar glaub ich...google...hab den blauen gesucht und bilde mir ein schwafz und grau gesehen zu haben. hab selbst den schwarzen, ärger mich das ich nicht blau genommen habe


----------



## beat_junkie (27. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab den grauen,wollte eigl. Schwarz. War damals der letzte im Angebot.
Hatte ihn bisher nur zu Hause auf.


----------



## stanleydobson (27. Dezember 2013)

hab mir jetzt bei bike-mailorder mal nen blauen bestellt und lass mich überraschen ob die noch liefern können....


----------



## Klatta (27. Dezember 2013)

Kumpel hat den und will  mir diesen auch bestellen. Sitzt super und vor allem der Kopf wird sehr "tief" geschützt.


----------



## Elemental (28. Dezember 2013)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> hab mir jetzt bei bike-mailorder mal nen blauen bestellt und lass mich überraschen ob die noch liefern können....


Die bieten ja auch gerade 10% Rabatt; aber Lieferzeit 1 Monat... wenns stimmt...


----------



## stanleydobson (28. Dezember 2013)

Elemental schrieb:


> Die bieten ja auch gerade 10% Rabatt; aber Lieferzeit 1 Monat... wenns stimmt...


ja und ich hab nochmal 10% zusätzlich....

aber abwarten ob der nochmal geliefert wird...hab schon paar mal sachen auf lager bestellt die dann plötzlich nicht lieferbar waren...daher bin ich erst mal skeptisch


----------



## easy.vic (30. Dezember 2013)

Und wie ist's nu mit Goggle?


----------



## qwertzui1998 (30. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe auch nichts erfahren, habe mich aber mitlerweile für den Urge Enduro o'matic entschieden


----------



## easy.vic (30. Dezember 2013)

Und wie sieht's da mit Goggles aus? Der Helm geht sehr weit den Hinterkopf runter, oder? Sieht mehr aus als bei den üblichen Enduromodellen.

Ich liebäugle mit dem Bell Stoker. Ist mit Gogglekompatibilität beworben.

Habe nun den Bell Super bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elemental (1. Januar 2014)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> ...aber abwarten ob der nochmal geliefert wird...hab schon paar mal sachen auf lager bestellt die dann plötzlich nicht lieferbar waren...daher bin ich erst mal skeptisch



Hab da jetzt auch bestellt. Mal abwarten, ob und wann was geliefert wird


----------



## stanleydobson (1. Januar 2014)

ja meld dich dann mal zu wort wenn/ob was kommt

falls ich zwei habe kann ich evtl den schwarzen in s/m billiger abgeben


----------



## Tr4ilJunk!e (1. Januar 2014)

Habe den schwarzen bestellt, wurde auch schon verschickt und kommt morgen an. Hier ist er noch verfügbar: http://www.rabe-bike.de/shop/ixs-trail-rs-helm-gruen.html

Leider ohne Rabatt.


----------



## mclompi (1. Januar 2014)

Schaut mal hier, super Angebot.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/misearch.html?serchform=directsend&query=Ixs+Trail


----------



## derflo72 (1. Januar 2014)

Ja, super Preis, aber nicht bestellbar da nicht lieferbar.


----------



## Trailst4R (1. Januar 2014)

Leider, da habe ich heute bestellen wollen 

Gibts inzwischen Erfahrungen bezüglich der Goggle-Kompatibilität?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (1. Januar 2014)

also ich hab für meinen schwarzen 71 euro bezahlt, den blauen musste ich leider für 80 bestellen -_- aber erst mal abwarten ob der eh je kommt


----------



## qwertzui1998 (3. Januar 2014)

Auf den Urge trage ich abundzu eine 100% Accuri das passt super


----------



## easy.vic (3. Januar 2014)

Ich habe mir zum Bell auch 'ne 100% Accuri bestellt. Bist du zufrieden mit der Goggle?


----------



## qwertzui1998 (3. Januar 2014)

Ja ist top. Habe die gebrauchthier im Markt gekauft und bin voll zufrieden habe sie mir aber eigentlich für Downhill halt gekauft


----------



## easy.vic (3. Januar 2014)

Super. Ich fand z.B. das Sichtfeld der _Oakley MX O Frame_ etwas zu beengt und erwarte mir bei dieser nun mehr. Ich fahre oft auf sehr engen und recht zugewachsenen Trails und daher habe ich gerne einen großflächigeren Gesichtsschutz.


----------



## stanleydobson (4. Januar 2014)

so liefertermin wurde schon auf den 10.2 verschoben :/


----------



## ShogunZ (4. Januar 2014)

hab heut auch ne Mail von BMO bekommen!


----------



## Elemental (5. Januar 2014)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> so liefertermin wurde schon auf den 10.2 verschoben :/



Bei mir steht 7.2.


> Anzahl#####Artikel#####jetzt verfügbare Anzahl#####erwarteter Wareneingang
> 1#####iXS Trail RS All Mountain Helm - blau (M/L)#####-6#####07.02.2014


----------



## Orakel (5. Januar 2014)

Klinke mich mal mit ein.
Hat schon einer den Helm gewogen?
Würde mich Intressieren


----------



## Tatü (5. Januar 2014)

316g ohne Kinnpolster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (5. Januar 2014)

316gr. ist mal ne ansage.
Danke


----------



## stanleydobson (5. Januar 2014)

apropos kinnpolster
kann man den gurt irgendwie einstellen dass das kinnpolster auch am kinn ist ??? ich bekomm das nicht hin, meins hängt seitlich, links richtung wange...nervt micht etwas


----------



## Brommel (7. Januar 2014)

Kommt wohl auf die Goggle an, da der Helm relativ weit in die Stirn geht. Beim Bell ist da gefühlt etwas mehr Platz. Hatte beide auf. Bei Puk-Die-Stubenfliege-Googles könnte es daher knapp werden. 

Meinen blauen geb ich jedenfalls nicht mehr her. Fahre jedoch nur mit Brille. 

Ich habe übrigens ca. Mitte Dezember den Grünen für meine Dame im Laden bestellt. Lt. Händler (direkte Rücksprache mit iXS) soll er zu Mitte Januar da sein. Mein Händler geht jedoch eher von Mitte Feb. aus. 

Ich würde dir raten noch abzuwarten bis die Händler wieder Ware haben und es dann direkt am Mann zu testen. Auf die paar Wochen kommt es doch nicht an. 

Und... warte auf die bunten. Die Springen eine regelrecht an 



Sent using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kharne (8. Januar 2014)

Hatte den Helm heute mal auf, in der größten Größe definitiv nix für Leute mit schmalen Kopf und Kopfumfang >62


----------



## Elemental (8. Januar 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Hatte den Helm heute mal auf, in der größten Größe definitiv nix für Leute mit schmalen Kopf und Kopfumfang >62



Es gibt ja nur 2 Größen...
Und meinst du wirklich "grösser als 62" oder doch "kleiner als 62"?

Ich hab nen Kopfumfang zwischen 58 und 59 und hab mir mal den größeren bestellt.


----------



## Kharne (8. Januar 2014)

Ja, hab nen Schädelumfang von 62,einpaargequetschte


----------



## ShogunZ (8. Januar 2014)

Elemental schrieb:


> Es gibt ja nur 2 Größen...
> Und meinst du wirklich "grösser als 62" oder doch "kleiner als 62"?
> 
> Ich hab nen Kopfumfang zwischen 58 und 59 und hab mir mal den größeren bestellt.



ich hab beim gleichen Kopfumfang zum Kleineren gegriffen.


----------



## Elemental (8. Januar 2014)

ShogunZ schrieb:


> ich hab beim gleichen Kopfumfang zum Kleineren gegriffen.


Hmm, ich hab mich halt an der Grössenangabe orientiert:


> Größen: SM 54-58 cm, ML 58-62 cm


----------



## hulster (9. Januar 2014)

Ist nun mal auch ne Frage der Kopfform. Ich hab mit 59cm erstmal nen großen Umfang, dann aber noch eher schmal und länglich. Da  wird dann auch schon mal nen eigentlich für 59cm gedachter Helm knapp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elemental (30. Januar 2014)

Schaut so aus, als wäre der Helm jetzt wieder lieferbar. Hab heute eine Versandbestätigung von BMO bekommen


----------



## Bierschinken88 (30. Januar 2014)

Kann mir einer sagen, in wie fern sich IXS von der Passform vom Alpina Mythos unterscheidet/gleicht?


----------



## TOM4 (30. Januar 2014)

hallo,

eine frage an die die ihn bereits haben und zwar welche kopfform habt ihr? in dem ibc-test wird von einer passform, die zu eher länglichen schmalen kopfformen passt. mir taugt der helm aber so, dass ich den unbedingt will - nur ists schwer mit probieren und hin und her schickerei will ich mir ersparen.

eventuell kann mir jemand dazu was sagen

besten dank


----------



## Orakel (30. Januar 2014)

TOM4 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> eine frage an die die ihn bereits haben und zwar welche kopfform habt ihr? in dem ibc-test wird von einer passform, die zu eher länglichen schmalen kopfformen passt. mir taugt der helm aber so, dass ich den unbedingt will - nur ists schwer mit probieren und hin und her schickerei will ich mir ersparen.
> 
> ...


Hab ihn mir bestellt, wenn ich ihn habe kann ich dir dazu etwas erzählen


----------



## TOM4 (30. Januar 2014)

Orakel schrieb:


> Hab ihn mir bestellt, wenn ich ihn habe kann ich dir dazu etwas erzählen


na perfekt - ein kompetenter ritter besten dank!


----------



## Al_Borland (30. Januar 2014)

Meiner kam gestern an. Kopfform würde ich eher als länglich bezeichnen wollen, und der Helm passt sich sehr gut an. Baut von vorne betrachtet etwas schmaler als z.B. der 661 Recon. Und das Einstellsystem ist klasse! Aufsetzen, zudrehen, passt. 
Mit der Brille (M-Frame) habe ich übrigens auch keine großartigen Probleme. Es ist nicht viel Platz, aber es drückt auch nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (31. Januar 2014)

mein blauer soll heute ankommen, ich bin gespannt auf die farbe


----------



## DHSean (31. Januar 2014)

Fahre den TrailRS schon eine Zeit lang. Kann als großer Giro-Fan nur sagen: bester Helm den ich bisher hatte (vgl. auch mit dem Endur-o-matic). Die Jawbone-Brille passt auch perfekt, mit Goggle hab ichs noch nicht probiert. 

+ Passform (S/M) und Halt (meine Priorität)
+ Belüftung
+ Gewicht
+ Ergo-Fit-System lässt sich in drei Stufen einstellen

- Wird je nach Rucksack/Jacke mit Kapuze ziemlich eng im Genick bei steileren Abfahrten. Hier hab ich das Ergo-Fit-System in der kürzesten	  Einstellung --> Passt für mich!


----------



## hulster (31. Januar 2014)

Können die, die vor kurzem gekauft haben, vielleicht mal die Bezugsquellen nennen?
Bei den üblichen Kandidaten ist alles immer noch Liefertermin unbekannt.


----------



## Elemental (31. Januar 2014)

Hier auf Lager: http://www.bike-mailorder.de

Mein blauer ist heute gekommen. Die Farbe ist geil! 
Aber wie funktioniert das mit den 3 Stufen des Ergo-Fit? Wie verstellt man das?


----------



## stanleydobson (31. Januar 2014)

du musst hinten am drehrad die riemen im helm rausziehen, die aind da so eingepoppt, da kann man das verstellen


----------



## TOM4 (31. Januar 2014)

Mmmhhhh.... Also passform - länglich ist dann doch eher nicht soo ideal für mich. Ich hab eher einen runden schädel - verdammt mir gefällt der helm aber so


----------



## stanleydobson (31. Januar 2014)

bestell doch einfach und teste, ansonsten zurück


----------



## hulster (31. Januar 2014)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Mmmhhhh.... Also passform - länglich ist dann doch eher nicht soo ideal für mich. Ich hab eher einen runden schädel - verdammt mir gefällt der helm aber so



Das gibt mir dann Hoffnung, dass er eher gut für mich passt.
Rund dann eher Bell Super. Der Uvex quatro pro war der einzige den ich bisher auf hatte, der relativ universell schien. Auch recht poppig.


----------



## TOM4 (31. Januar 2014)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> bestell doch einfach und teste, ansonsten zurück


Darauf wirds wahrscheinlich rauslaufen


----------



## Al_Borland (31. Januar 2014)

Das mit der Helmform ist doch eh wie mit Schuhen, Sätteln etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endy (31. Januar 2014)

Habe mir mit 58cm Umfang und länglichem Kopf den kleinen S/M gekauft. Passt perfekt.


----------



## Al_Borland (1. Februar 2014)

Selbe Daten bei mir.


----------



## Elemental (1. Februar 2014)

Hmm, ich hab mein Kopfumfang nochmal gemessen und hab auch genau 58cm gemessen. Der M/L hier lässt sich zwar über das Drehrad festschnallen, aber is scho a wenig groß... vielleicht bestell ich mir den kleinen doch noch zum Vergleich :-/


----------



## Orakel (4. Februar 2014)

so, meiner ist die Tage ins Haus geschneit, passt super (Gr.S/M=318gr.)für meine Kopfform, die ich als normal, vll. a bissle länglich beschreiben würde. Einstellung für den Kopfumfang geht sehr einfach von der Hand über das Drehrad am Hinterkopf, dazu noch die drei Einstellmöglichkeiten für den Nacken (schmale graue Kunststoffstreifen).
Im vergleich zu den Girohelmen die ich Jahrelang gefahren bin und dem Spezi. Vice den ich z.Z. fahre sitzt der Trail auch am Hinterkopf richtig satt. 
Fazit für mich, geiler Helm


----------



## hulster (5. Februar 2014)

Bike24 hat jetzt auch alle Farben/Größen auf Lager, aber Std Preis. Hab mir dann mal beide Größen bestellt.


----------



## Nforcer (5. Februar 2014)

Heute ist der Trail RS gekommen und ist mir zu klein in der großen Größe. 
Bzw. ein bisschen zu kurz. Von der Breite ist er mir etwas zu breit und am Hinterkopf drückt er bzw. kommt nicht über den Hinterkopf.
So langsam weiss ich garnicht welche Helme ich noch anprobieren kann :/
Der TroyLee A1 saß gut, ist aber hässlich und zu teuer.


----------



## nullstein (6. Februar 2014)

Frag mich mal...
Bisher probiert:
-POC Trabec
-Bell Super
-IXS Trail
-TLD A1
-Giro Feature
-Scott Mythic
-Bluegras Goldeneye
-Oneal Orbiter
-661 Recon
-Mavic Notch
-Urge Endur-o-Matic

Kein Helm passt optimal.


----------



## hulster (6. Februar 2014)

Meine sind heute angekommen. Der kleine passt leider nicht. Umfang 59cm. Die Angaben passen also ganz gut.
Aber der größere sitz ziemlich perfekt. Habe ne eher schmale Kopfform. Denke die gute Paßform kommt durch relativ viele Polster inkl. des Nackenbandes. Dadurch passt er sich halt besser an. 
Für schmale Kopfform kann ich noch den Uvex Quatro und den Giro Hex empfehlen. Ich werd allerdings den IXS behalten.


----------



## Maas89 (17. Februar 2014)

Also ich habe meinen heute auch bekommen. passt echt sehr gut aber durch meine schmale Gesichtsform sehen alle Helme sehr breit aus. Kenn ihr noch einen Helm der nicht so breit baut? Bisher am besten ausgesehen hat der POC Trabec in S der mir aber einen Ticken zu eng war auf dauer. Die nächste Größe sah wieder aus wie ein Ufo.

Den Bluegrass und den Bell Super habe ich auch noch zum probieren hier aber die sehen einiges breiter aus als der IXS Trail. Ich verzweifel noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (18. Februar 2014)

Maas89 schrieb:


> Also ich habe meinen heute auch bekommen. passt echt sehr gut aber durch meine schmale Gesichtsform sehen alle Helme sehr breit aus. Kenn ihr noch einen Helm der nicht so breit baut? Bisher am besten ausgesehen hat der POC Trabec in S der mir aber einen Ticken zu eng war auf dauer. Die nächste Größe sah wieder aus wie ein Ufo.
> 
> Den Bluegrass und den Bell Super habe ich auch noch zum probieren hier aber die sehen einiges breiter aus als der IXS Trail. Ich verzweifel noch



Es ist nun mal wie es ist. Auf nem schmalen Gesicht sieht nen Helm immer größer aus. Wer mit Kopfumfang 58+ cm die größte Helmversion braucht....
Ist bei mir auch so. Ich finde der Trail RS geht da noch.
Aber das WICHTIGSTE ist, dass der Helm passt und vernüntig schützt. 
Oder spritzt du dich nur 100m vor der Eisdiele mit Dreck voll und schiebst den Rest?

Duck und wech....


----------



## Maas89 (18. Februar 2014)

Passen tut er sehr gut  Und weiter wie die Eisdiele komm ich auch


----------



## hulster (18. Februar 2014)

Maas89 schrieb:


> Passen tut er sehr gut  Und weiter wie die Eisdiele komm ich auch



Dann fahr ihn. Er ist gut belüftet. Du kriegst relativ problemlos ne Lampe drauf. Er ist gut gepolstert und deswegen angenehm zu tragen.
Dafür, dass dein Gesicht nicht paßt kann der Helm nix.
....und besser Helm ab und schön, als falschen Helm auf und nachher nicht mehr schön....


----------



## Klatta (20. Februar 2014)

So hab meinen letzte Woche gekauft und gleich getestet.
Kopfumfang ist 54 und es passt M/L (58 - 62 cm) perfekt. Auch die erste Ausfahrt lief super. Das Visier hab ich nach oben gesetzt, da es mich beim Blick nach vorn im Sichtfeld gestört hat.


----------



## hulster (20. Februar 2014)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand das hinter Band mit dem Drehknopf in der Höhe verstellt? Die Pins sitzen sehr fest drin und ich hab Sorge die abzubrechen, was den Helm dann direkt unbrauchbar machen würde.


----------



## Endy (20. Februar 2014)

Waren bei mir auch richtig fest drin. Ist aber nichts abgerissen, beim raus machen. Habe auch erst probiert sie vorsichtig raus zu machen, ging aber dann bloß mit richtig ziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klatta (20. Februar 2014)

Ja geht. am besten den Helm etwas "aufheizen" dann ist der Kunststoff nicht so spröde.
Hab ihn in den Heizugsraum gelegt und dann die Pins herraus gezogen. Danach waren "die Löcher frei" und seid dem geht es einfacher.


----------



## Sandhalde (20. Februar 2014)

Klatta schrieb:


> So hab meinen letzte Woche gekauft und gleich getestet.
> Kopfumfang ist 54 und es passt M/L (58 - 62 cm) perfekt. Auch die erste Ausfahrt lief super. Das Visier hab ich nach oben gesetzt, da es mich beim Blick nach vorn im Sichtfeld gestört hat.


Hallo,

mich störte auch das Visier auf dem Rad.
Ich habe es auch nach oben geschoben und zudem die Schnellverstellung ganz oben im Helm eingeclipst.

Gruß Guido


----------



## thehoff (16. März 2014)

Maas89 schrieb:


> Also ich habe meinen heute auch bekommen. passt echt sehr gut aber durch meine schmale Gesichtsform sehen alle Helme sehr breit aus. Kenn ihr noch einen Helm der nicht so breit baut? Bisher am besten ausgesehen hat der POC Trabec in S der mir aber einen Ticken zu eng war auf dauer. Die nächste Größe sah wieder aus wie ein Ufo.
> 
> Den Bluegrass und den Bell Super habe ich auch noch zum probieren hier aber die sehen einiges breiter aus als der IXS Trail. Ich verzweifel noch



Welchen eindruck hast du vom Bluegrass?
Bin am überlegen da er derzeit 80€ kostet und mir mein bisheriger Vavorit, IXS Trail RS, auf meinem Kopf nicht gefällt (schau aus wie Calimero)
Die Alternativen für mich sind noch der Met Paralellum und der Scott Stego


----------



## Maas89 (16. März 2014)

Also vom Gesamteindruck war der Bluegrass gut nur von der Optik auf dem Kopf über haupt nicht. Da ich ein schmales Gesicht habe sieht jeder Helm sch... aus xD Der Bluegrass sieht deutlich größer aus als der IXS. Von allen bisher probierten war der ixs der beste. Der Met Parabellum ist oben sehr flach, sieht dann aus als hätte man ihn oben einfach abgesägt. Zudem drückt die Verstellung am Hinterkopf sehr unangenehm in den Kopf (ist auch scharfkantig), sollte absolut nicht sein für so einen Preis. Ich schau mir jetzt auch noch den Scott Stego an und wenn der mir auch nicht zu sagt dann wird es der Ixs. Dann muss ich mich damit abfinden das es keinen Enduro Helm gibt der optisch zu mir passt xD

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## thehoff (16. März 2014)

Herzlichen dank, dann lass ich das mal lieber mit dem "bestell mal auf verdacht" wenn der noch größer ist als der IXS.

Bleibt eigentlich echt nurnoch der Scott Stego

Das Problem mit der drückenden Verstellung haben irgendwie alle Met anscheinend, meine Lebensgefährtin hat auch einen Met und da ist es genau das selbe.


----------



## branderstier (16. März 2014)

Hallo,
was ist mit dem Uvex Quattro.
Hatte ihn letzte Woche mal auf und war sofort begeistert.
Hatte bisher nur Giro und Specialized Helme. Hatte gedacht auch nur diese würden mir passen.
Der Uvex macht einen sehr wertigen Eindruck.


----------



## beat_junkie (17. März 2014)

Sandhalde schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mich störte auch das Visier auf dem Rad.
> Ich habe es auch nach oben geschoben und zudem die Schnellverstellung ganz oben im Helm eingeclipst.
> ...


Gibts da nen Bild wo man den verstellen kann? Bzw. Was bringt dir die verstellung?


----------



## ticlam (17. März 2014)

Ich habe mir am Sa. den IXS für 80,- bei Bike Discount gegönnt und muss sagen, dass ich für den Preis sehr begeistert bin. Der Helm wiegt in Größe S 314g, was ich für einen "AM"-Helm sehr gut finde. Durch das Einstellrad lässt er sich gut anpassen und sitzt sehr satt auf dem Kopf. Habe die "vertikale" Einstellung in der letzten Stufe. Hatte zum Vergleich den Giro Hex, den MET KAOS UL und den UVEX Quattro Pro auf. Der Giro passte gar nicht (baut viel zu hoch); gleiches gilt für den MET. Beim Uvex war ich leider nicht gut informiert. Fahre auf dem Rennrad einen Race 5 von Uvex und bin seit dem von deren Helmen schwer begeistert. Die VErarbeitung und der Sitz sind in meinen Augen einfach top. Nur leider war der nur der "PRO" da und der gefiel mir von der Spoileroptik gar nicht. Wusste nur nicht, dass es den auch ohne Spoiler gibt. Egal nun ist es der IXS und wie gesagt er sitzt gut und passt. Er ist zwar etwas breiter zu den Ohren hin, aber für mich noch akzeptabel.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (22. März 2014)

Hat jemand schon mal eine Gopro am ixs trail befestigt? 
Wie sieht das jetzt eigentlich mit Googles aus? Bei richtig fiesen Wetter setze ich die an sich immer lieber auf.. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis-Fox (24. März 2014)

Hab mir den Helm jetzt mal gekauft. Sitzt wirklich sehr geil auf meiner kleinen Birne :-D 

Die Googles kann man an sich auch dran verwenden. Im Stand hält es. Wie es beim Fahren klappt muss ich noch gucken. 
Aber wie ich da Nr Gopro drann bekommen soll weiß ich immer noch nicht. 
Jemand vielleicht nen Tipp? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat_junkie (24. März 2014)

Gopro hält mit dem helmband für belüftete Helme.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (24. März 2014)

Meinst du das was man zwischen den löchern fummelt? 
Wie fest ist das denn? Ich kann mir vorstellen das es leicht wackelt beim Fahren.. 

Gesendet via Tapatalk, da ich wohl gerade Trails rocke ;-)


----------



## beat_junkie (24. März 2014)

Ja genau. Des kannst eigl. Recht fest zuziehen. Anders wirst die nicht befestigt bekommen.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (24. März 2014)

Super, dann versuch ich das mal. Danke für den Tipp!  

Gesendet via Tapatalk, da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke ;-)


----------



## hulster (24. März 2014)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Meinst du das was man zwischen den löchern fummelt?
> Wie fest ist das denn? Ich kann mir vorstellen das es leicht wackelt beim Fahren..
> 
> Gesendet via Tapatalk, da ich wohl gerade Trails rocke ;-)



Ne Wilma ist auch nicht besonders leicht. Die bekommste mit Klett ordentlich fest. Da wackelt nix.


----------



## Al_Borland (24. März 2014)

Notfalls die Montageplatte mit flachen Kabelbindern verzurren.


----------



## camirras (26. März 2014)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Hab mir den Helm jetzt mal gekauft. Sitzt wirklich sehr geil auf meiner kleinen Birne :-D
> 
> Die Googles kann man an sich auch dran verwenden. Im Stand hält es. Wie es beim Fahren klappt muss ich noch gucken.
> Aber wie ich da Nr Gopro drann bekommen soll weiß ich immer noch nicht.
> ...



Hi,
haste das mal mit der Goggle getestet beim Fahren? Welches hast du denn wenn ich fragen darf? Könnte mir vorstellen, dass nicht jede passt.

Danke vorab und viele Grüße


----------



## beat_junkie (26. März 2014)

Also die oakley o frame passt nicht. drückt ziemlich auf die nase.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (26. März 2014)

Hatte eine von ixs getestet. Damit war es Ok 

Gesendet via Tapatalk, da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwoerg (9. April 2014)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> apropos kinnpolster
> kann man den gurt irgendwie einstellen dass das kinnpolster auch am kinn ist ??? ich bekomm das nicht hin, meins hängt seitlich, links richtung wange...nervt micht etwas



@stanleydobson: hast du inzwischen die lösung für die gurtverstellung gefunden?
oder jemand anderes?

habe leider das gleiche problem......  :-\


----------



## Dennis-Fox (9. April 2014)

Ich glaub das Geht nicht.. Wenn man Bilder im Netz sieht von einem Test oder so, dann sitzt der immer schräg.. Denke man muss genau den einen Kopf haben damit es passt. 
Mich persönlich stört es aber nicht..

Gesendet via Tapatalk, da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke ;-)


----------



## Al_Borland (9. April 2014)

Das ist im Grunde auch kein Kinnpolster, sondern eine "Gurtgarage".


----------



## moa_arc (11. April 2014)

Wie fällt der IXS Trail von der Größe her aus? Gibt ja nur zwei. Habe einen Kopfumfang von ca 57 cm und würde dementsprechend zum S/M-Modell greifen, das laut Hersteller von 54 bis 58 cm passt.


----------



## Al_Borland (11. April 2014)

Ich habe einen Umfang von 58cm und noch etwas Luft bei der kleinen Größe. Du solltest also auch damit zurecht kommen.


----------



## moa_arc (11. April 2014)

Cool, danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (12. April 2014)

zwoerg schrieb:


> @stanleydobson: hast du inzwischen die lösung für die gurtverstellung gefunden?
> oder jemand anderes?
> 
> habe leider das gleiche problem......  :-\



nein, aber im enduro helm thread hats wohl einer hinbekommen


----------



## Apnea (8. Juni 2014)

Mal ne Größenfrage.

Ich habe einen Trail RS. Im IXS Truck auf den Dirtmasters habe ich ihn anprobiert. Größe S/M. Der saß, als wäre er wie für mich gemacht. Saubequem, ich konnte bei geöffnetem Kinnriemen den Kopf schütteln, und er hat sich nicht bewegt. Dennoch hat er absolut nicht gedrückt. Total geil.
Nun hab ich einen hier, und der will nicht so gut sitzen. Ich hab die Ergo-Fit-Teile schon auf die letzte Stufe gesteckt, aber dann spüre ich das graue Plastik am Hinterkopf. Daraufhin habe ich mal meinen Kopfumfang gemessen, und komme auf 58,5 bis 59 cm. Also eigentlich genau auf der Grenze zu M/L, bzw. eigentlich schon drin. 

Einige hier haben ja bei 59 cm die große Größe, andere die kleinere. Ich bin unschlüssig, was ich machen soll.


----------



## hulster (8. Juni 2014)

Apnea schrieb:


> Mal ne Größenfrage.
> 
> Ich habe einen Trail RS. Im IXS Truck auf den Dirtmasters habe ich ihn anprobiert. Größe S/M. Der saß, als wäre er wie für mich gemacht. Saubequem, ich konnte bei geöffnetem Kinnriemen den Kopf schütteln, und er hat sich nicht bewegt. Dennoch hat er absolut nicht gedrückt. Total geil.
> Nun hab ich einen hier, und der will nicht so gut sitzen. Ich hab die Ergo-Fit-Teile schon auf die letzte Stufe gesteckt, aber dann spüre ich das graue Plastik am Hinterkopf. Daraufhin habe ich mal meinen Kopfumfang gemessen, und komme auf 58,5 bis 59 cm. Also eigentlich genau auf der Grenze zu M/L, bzw. eigentlich schon drin.
> ...



Das ist strange - ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Fertigungtoleranzen so groß sind, dass ein Unterschied spürbar wäre. Eventuell hat dich ein Gefühl beim anprobieren gestäuscht? Wenn du mit 59 cm Umfang (habe ich auch) den kleinen genommen hast, war es auf jeden Fall recht knapp. Bei mir kam die Überlegung hinzu, dass ich bei kaltem Wetter ne Mütze drunterziehe und das wäre dann mit S/M auf jeden Fall Presspassung. Den Großen kannste dann besser auf die unterscheidlichen Bedingungen anpassen. Auf'm Rappeltrail was fester, wenn es warm wird ein wenig lockerer, Mütze etc.

Mal was anderes. So sehr ich den Trail mag, aber das Design Lüftungsschlitze, was zum Einen für die zugegebenermaßen sehr gute Belüftung sorgt, macht ihn andererseits zum perfekten Insektenfänger. Das nervt schon manchmal ein wenig.


----------



## Apnea (8. Juni 2014)

Dank Dir für die Rückmeldung. 

Den Aspekt Mütze habe ich leider nicht bedacht. Mal gucken, ob ich ihn umtauschen kann.


----------



## pEju (21. Juli 2014)

bei 58cm S/M oder M/L...?

auch wenn oben schon was von bißchen luft bei kleiner größe steht, zweite meinung wäre vllt ganz gut.


----------



## camirras (21. Juli 2014)

pEju schrieb:


> bei 58cm S/M oder M/L...?
> 
> auch wenn oben schon was von bißchen luft bei kleiner größe steht, zweite meinung wäre vllt ganz gut.



Ich habe auch 58cm Kopfumfang und der S/M wollte gar nicht passen, aber so gar nicht, deshalb bei mir M/L, habe sie aber auch beide vorher anprobiert. Man will ja mal ein Buff oder eine Mütze drunter anziehen. Zumal der Größere auch bei mir den Kopf besser umschlossen hat.

Hoffe das hilft.


----------



## Apnea (21. Juli 2014)

Ich habe mittlerweile die große Variante. Der paßt wie angegossen. 

An Deiner Stelle, pEju, würde ich M/L bestellen. Sollte er, wider erwarten, doch nicht passen, kannst Du ihn ja umtauschen.


----------



## beat_junkie (22. Juli 2014)

pEju schrieb:


> bei 58cm S/M oder M/L...?
> 
> auch wenn oben schon was von bißchen luft bei kleiner größe steht, zweite meinung wäre vllt ganz gut.



Ich hab auch 58 und den m/l, fahr aber auch immer mit schweißband.


----------



## beat_junkie (22. Juli 2014)

hulster schrieb:


> Mal was anderes. So sehr ich den Trail mag, aber das Design Lüftungsschlitze, was zum Einen für die zugegebenermaßen sehr gute Belüftung sorgt, macht ihn andererseits zum perfekten Insektenfänger. Das nervt schon manchmal ein wenig.



Da geb ich dir recht.  Mir sind auch schon des öfteren verschiedene tierchen reingeflogen.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (22. Juli 2014)

Kann man halt schlecht ändern.. 
Entweder Luft oder offen. 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pEju (22. Juli 2014)

na das sind doch mal aussagen mit denen ich was anfangen kann...danke jungs!


----------



## sp00n82 (9. September 2014)

Ich habe die Info online nirgends finden können, also habe ich direkt per E-Mail nachgefragt:

IXS bietet ebenfalls ein Crash Replacement für ihre Helme an. Wenn ein Helm bei einem Sturz beschädigt wird, gibts für 50% einen neuen.
Bedingungen:
- nicht älter als 2 Jahre
- Quittung noch vorhanden
- Geht nur über einen Händler, also absolut keine Möglichkeit, selbst hinzuschicken (habe ich explizit nochmal nachgefragt)


Wundert mich echt, dass man dazu nirgends Infos liest. Das ist doch ein klares Kaufargument.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (9. September 2014)

Geil, danke für den tip! 
Das ist wirklich mehr als fair mit 50%

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## Schempi (10. September 2014)

Bin ich eigentlich der Einzige, bei dem der Helm etwas unglücklich Wasser speichert? Was mein alter Uvex gefühlt immer etwas zur Seite abgeführt hat, scheint sich (mit oder ohne Bandana) beim iXS zentral zu sammeln, bis es dann genau zwischen den Augenbrauen in Strömen runter sifft. Bei Pausen drück ich das gute Stück inzwischen immer wie nen Schwamm aus


----------



## sp00n82 (10. September 2014)

Im Sommer hatte ich keine Probleme (mit Bandana), nur beim Marathon in Neustadt hatte ich das Gefühl, als würde ich die gesamte Luftfeuchtigkeit aus 10m Umkreis ansaugen. Da war es aber auch ziemlich feucht und klamm.
Da habe ich dann gesifft wie bisher noch nie, allerdings hat mich das dann erfreulicherweise nicht zu sehr gestört, da die Suppe zwar nach vorne gelaufen ist, sie aber weit genug vom Gesicht weg runter getropft ist, dass sie nicht auf meiner Brille gelandet ist. Das war bei anderen Helmen ganz anders, da hatte ich dann oft genug auf der _Innenseite_ der Brille diese exquisite Mischung aus Wasser, Salz und Dreck...


----------



## Mick67 (10. September 2014)

Ich habe mir den iXS heute auch bei H&S bestellt ist heute Tagesangebot. 
Habe Kopfumfang 57 bestellt habe ich S/M (54-58 cm) sollte ja passen.
Wollte mir eigentlich den Bell Super bestellen aber der iXS hat ja auch gute Bewertungen.


----------



## Schempi (10. September 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Da hatte ich dann oft genug auf der _Innenseite_ der Brille diese exquisite Mischung aus Wasser, Salz und Dreck...



Das passiert mir aktuell, wenn ich den Fehler mach bei ner Pause mit Helm auf kurz nach unten zu schauen  Wobei es beim aktuellen Wetter auch gar kein Problem ist, vielleicht löst sich das ja eh von allein weil die Sonne in unseren Breiten abgeschafft worden ist


----------



## Mick67 (11. September 2014)

So meiner ist heute angekommen 
Bin sehr überrascht passt perfekt und trägt auch nicht zu dick auf. Das "Kinnpolster" sitzt auch leider nicht genau mittig, aber sollte eigentlich nicht weiter stören.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (11. September 2014)

Das mit dem Polster ist wirklich komisch... 
Sieht auch irgendwie Panne aus wenn das an der Seite hängt.. 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (12. September 2014)

Das ist nicht nur ein Polster, sondern eben auch ne "Gurtgarage". Und die muss einfach seitlich sitzen.


----------



## sp00n82 (12. September 2014)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Das ist nicht nur ein Polster, sondern eben auch ne "Gurtgarage". Und die muss einfach seitlich sitzen.


Oder halt so:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/endurohelm-enduro-helm-kein-full-face.621181/page-26#post-12159180


----------



## Mick67 (12. September 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Oder halt so:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/endurohelm-enduro-helm-kein-full-face.621181/page-26#post-12159180


Danke für den Tip aber ob sich das bei einem Sturz nicht doch löst?


----------



## sp00n82 (12. September 2014)

Also bei mir hats gehalten. 
Bin aber auch nicht volle Kanne auf den Helm, mein Schlüsselbein hat ja den Hauptteil der Energie aufgefangen... für nen Riss in der Plastikummantelung hats dennoch gereicht.


----------



## wildermarkus (12. September 2014)

Mick67 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir den iXS heute auch bei H&S bestellt ist heute Tagesangebot.
> Habe Kopfumfang 57 bestellt habe ich S/M (54-58 cm) sollte ja passen.
> Wollte mir eigentlich den Bell Super bestellen aber der iXS hat ja auch gute Bewertungen.



Was hat er denn da gekostet?


----------



## Mick67 (13. September 2014)

79€ inkl Versand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tr4ilJunk!e (28. September 2014)

Habe heute das Plastikrad des Verschlusses verloren. Ist das auch schon jemandem passiert? Habe das Teil nicht mehr gefunden :-( Es gibt jedoch ein Ersatzteil zum Kaufen. 
Werde trotzdem mal IXS anschreiben und freundlich nach Ersatz fragen ;-)


----------



## Al_Borland (28. September 2014)

Tr4ilJunk!e schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 325078" class="bbCodeImage wysiwygImage" alt="" unselectable="on" />


Hm, geht tatsächlich nicht. Noch mal hochladen bitte.


----------



## sp00n82 (30. September 2014)

Tr4ilJunk!e schrieb:


> Habe heute das Plastikrad des Verschlusses verloren. Ist das auch schon jemandem passiert? Habe das Teil nicht mehr gefunden :-( Es gibt jedoch ein Ersatzteil zum Kaufen.
> Werde trotzdem mal IXS anschreiben und freundlich nach Ersatz fragen ;-)


Hm, hab jetzt meinen Crash Replacement Helm bekommen, und bei mir ist der Gummiaufsatz an genau diesem Rad auf ca. 40% locker. Mal schaun ob ich da das Ersatzteil einfach bekomme vom Helm-Express.


----------



## Tr4ilJunk!e (30. September 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hm, hab jetzt meinen Crash Replacement Helm bekommen, und bei mir ist der Gummiaufsatz an genau diesem Rad auf ca. 40% locker. Mal schaun ob ich da das Ersatzteil einfach bekomme vom Helm-Express.







Ohne diese Kappe kann man leider den Helm nicht mehr ohne weiteres verstellen... Sehr ärgerlich


----------



## shr3d (2. Oktober 2014)

Also mein Feedback zu dem Helm: Sehr sehr geil! Kauftipp. Passt gut auf meinen länglichen Schädel (56cm hab s/m genommen). Blöderweise habe ich meinen bei Ebay gekauft. Ob man da crash replacement bekommt ? Naja er soll ja einiges wegstecken können. @ Trailjunkie wenn es nur der griff ist, kann man da nicht was neues dranbasteln?


----------



## Mick67 (2. Oktober 2014)

Eben gesehen Top Preis bei H&S
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/ixs-trail-rs-allround-helm-21431/wg_id-9275


----------



## shr3d (2. Oktober 2014)

Wenn du einen Helm brauchst, wurde ich des  Angebot auf jeden Fall nutzen. Für den preis kriegt man ja von troy lee designs nicht mal ein Ersatzvisier


----------



## Mick67 (2. Oktober 2014)

Nee, hatte ihn mir schon letzten Monat gekauft nur eben das Angebot gesehen


----------



## stanleydobson (2. Oktober 2014)

ich hatte mir damals  2 gekauft für 72


----------



## Mick67 (2. Oktober 2014)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> ich hatte mir damals  2 gekauft für 72


Hm, 72€ für 2 IXS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (2. Oktober 2014)

"je" natürlich


----------



## sp00n82 (2. Oktober 2014)

shr3d schrieb:


> Blöderweise habe ich meinen bei Ebay gekauft. Ob man da crash replacement bekommt ? Naja er soll ja einiges wegstecken können. @ Trailjunkie wenn es nur der griff ist, kann man da nicht was neues dranbasteln?


Hm, hatte ähnliche Befürchtungen, und das war die Antwort von IXS:


> Hallo
> 
> Abwicklung nur über den Fachhandel möglich , direkte Abwicklung wirklich nicht möglich.
> Wieso soll sich der Shop Händler Querstellen , ist ja sein Brot und  etwas übernehmen muss er auch nicht.



Also zahlt der Händler da zumindest nichts drauf, außer wohl etwas Zeit für die Abwicklung. Hatte nicht bei eBay bestellt, aber wenn der als gewerblicher Händler eingetragen ist, dann müsste der das auch anbieten.


----------



## shr3d (2. Oktober 2014)

Ja wa eine Firma die hinter dem EBay account steckte. Hoffentlich kommts aber nie soweit. Aber danke SpOOn82!


----------



## Tr4ilJunk!e (21. Oktober 2014)

Tr4ilJunk!e schrieb:


> Habe heute das Plastikrad des Verschlusses verloren. Ist das auch schon jemandem passiert? Habe das Teil nicht mehr gefunden :-( Es gibt jedoch ein Ersatzteil zum Kaufen.
> Werde trotzdem mal IXS anschreiben und freundlich nach Ersatz fragen ;-)


Habe jetzt eine Antwort von iXS bekommen und das Teil wird mir kostenlos zugeschickt. Guter Service


----------



## Darth Happy (29. Januar 2015)

Hey,

kann mal jemand, der den Helm in M/L hat, die Innenbreite messen? Also die breiteste Stelle von dem umlaufenden Kopfband. Würde mich mal interessieren, weil vielleicht kann ich ihn ein bisschen mit meinem jetzigen Helm (No Name) vergleichen (bis ich den irgendwo in der Umgebung zum anprobieren finde ... da sieht es eher mau aus).
Da ich eher eine schmale Birne hab, sollte der Trail aber denke ich schon was für mich sein, nach den bisherigen Erfahrungen.


----------



## Baxter75 (29. Januar 2015)

Darth Happy schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> kann mal jemand, der den Helm in M/L hat, die Innenbreite messen? Also die breiteste Stelle von dem umlaufenden Kopfband. Würde mich mal interessieren, weil vielleicht kann ich ihn ein bisschen mit meinem jetzigen Helm (No Name) vergleichen (bis ich den irgendwo in der Umgebung zum anprobieren finde ... da sieht es eher mau aus).
> Da ich eher eine schmale Birne hab, sollte der Trail aber denke ich schon was für mich sein, nach den bisherigen Erfahrungen.




einfach online in nem Shop bestellen und wenn er nicht passt einfach zurück schicken ..wäre die einfachste möglichkeit ,wenn es kein Laden in der nähe gibt ,der ihn hat


----------



## stanleydobson (29. Januar 2015)

sagt mal , bei mir ist an einem helm innen das  "spannband" also das, das enger gedreht wird , vorne rausgesprungen aus dem material..sprich dort wo es im material reingedrückt ist...es hält zwar noch, springt aber oft raus wenn ich den helm zu eng stelle.... gibts darauf auch garantie?


----------



## sp00n82 (29. Januar 2015)

Darth Happy schrieb:


> kann mal jemand, der den Helm in M/L hat, die Innenbreite messen



S/M könnte ich dir anbieten, und auch wenns dir nicht weiterhilft, vielleicht jemand anderem. Sind ca. 16,7cm.


----------



## Al_Borland (29. Januar 2015)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> sagt mal , bei mir ist an einem helm innen das  "spannband" also das, das enger gedreht wird , vorne rausgesprungen aus dem material..sprich dort wo es im material reingedrückt ist...es hält zwar noch, springt aber oft raus wenn ich den helm zu eng stelle.... gibts darauf auch garantie?Anhang anzeigen 355247


Frag doch einfach beim Händler an, bei dem du den Helm gekauft hast. Alles unter 6 Monate hat Gewährleistungsanspruch. Alles, was älter ist, läuft über die Herstellergarantie, muss aber i.d.R. auch von Händler beantragt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rieselhilfe (20. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen!

Da es hier hauptsächlich um den IXS Trail geht, versuche ich mein Glück mal...

Frage kam schon ein paar Seiten vorher, aber leider nie eine Antwort drauf. Aber ist der Kinnriemen tatsächlich so konzipiert, dass man nicht beide Seiten in der Länge verstellen kann und somit das Polster irgendwo auf der Seite hat? Hab ich bei einem Helm noch nie erlebt, daher frage ich noch mal, bevor ich ihn wieder zurück schicke...

Danke und Grüße!


----------



## xrated (20. Juli 2015)

irgendwo steht glaube ich wie man das beheben kann


----------



## Rieselhilfe (20. Juli 2015)

Hi!

Klingt nach einem inoffiziellen Weg. Auch wenn ich das bei dem Preis dann schon grenzwertig finde, ich habe keine Bock, noch mal zu suchen und ein "Länglicher Kopp - welcher Helm"-Thread aufzumachen...

Öhm, "irgendwo" im Sinne von irgendwo hier im Thread, irgendwo hier im Forum oder irgendwo im Internet? 

Thx anyway!

Edit: Sorry, nur übersehen. Du meinst wahrscheinlich das hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/endurohelm-enduro-helm-kein-full-face.621181/page-26#post-12159180


----------



## xrated (20. Juli 2015)

Eher länglich kommt auf jeden Fall schon in die Richtung. Ich hab knapp 57cm und der S/M drückt mir zu stark an den Schläfen. Aber auch in der Länge ist der schon knapp auf Kante.
Ich versteh eigentlich nicht warum soviele Hersteller die Größen so knapp machen bei gängigen Größen. Nur damit man statt 3 Größen nur noch 2 anbieten kann um Kosten zu sparen. Dabei sind die Preise eh eine Frechheit für so ein Stück Coated Styropor.


----------



## Rieselhilfe (20. Juli 2015)

Bin auch nur durch Zufall hier irgendwo im Forum drauf gestoßen. Im Laden war ich noch verblüfft, WIE schlecht Fahrradhelme im Allgemeinen passen. Den Vergleich mit Motorradhelmen in Bezug auf Passform und Preis sollte man gar nicht erst anfangen...

Nach meiner Odyssee durch alle verfügbaren Läden war der Uvex Stivo mein Favorit. Aber eher im Sinne von "der Beste unter den Schlechten"... Dann vom IXS hier als klare "Schmaler Kopp"-Empfehlung gelesen, auf gut Glück bestellt. Passt bei 60 cm in M/L perfekt.

Neben dem Umstand, dass es nur quietschige Farben gibt (warum der graue nur noch auf Bildern existiert, kapiere ich auch nicht), bleiben jetzt eben zwei Sachen:
- wenn man die Polsterung entfernen will, zieht es die Gegenstücke direkt mit aus dem Helm
- Kinnriemen nur auf einer Seite justierbar

Und Zweiteres raffe ich nicht. Selbst auf fast allen Fotos haben die Leute die Polsterung irgendwo an der Backe, erwähnt wird das aber nirgendwo. Und der oben verlinkte Weg ist bestimmt nicht der offizielle. Werde ich aber auch noch erfahren, bei IXS mal angefragt.

Ich würde ja einfach noch andere testen (auch wenn die Zurückschickerei echt nervt), aber ich wüsste auch nicht, welche. Wenn also jemand sonst noch mit liest und Ideen hat... Der 661 Recon zum Beispiel?

Greets again!


P.S.: Super hilfreich in manchen Shops / Foren sind auch so Beschreibungen wie "passt sehr gut auf längliche bis runde Köpfe" (Recon). Gut, und für welche Köppe sind die restlichen? Quadratisch? Hmpf...


----------



## hulster (20. Juli 2015)

Es ist einfach so, dass es die Meisten nicht stört. Mich auch nicht. 
Mich stört mehr, dass man an die Ersatzpolster relativ schwer rankommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rieselhilfe (20. Juli 2015)

In wie weit einen das stört, ist noch mal ne andere Sache. Mich verblüfft es nur, weil ich wie gesagt keinen Helm sonst kenne, bei dem man das nicht einstellen kann. Und warum genau existiert dann sogar ein kleines Polster, wenn man eher den Verschluss unterm Kinn hat?

Oder passt das alles bei Dir?


----------



## xrated (20. Juli 2015)

Ist halt ein Designfehler, sollte bei dem Preis aber eigentlich nicht sein. Vielleicht spielts in der Praxis ja auch keine Rolle.

Was mich eben interessieren würde wieviel größer ist der M/L im Vergleich zum S/M und wo genau größer? Beim S/M würde ich eher sagen 52-56 statt 52-58. Der M/L geht aber offiziell eigentlich erst bei 58 los.


----------



## Rieselhilfe (20. Juli 2015)

Hab den M/L ja noch hier rumliegen, also wenn ich irgendwas messen kann...


----------



## hulster (20. Juli 2015)

Das Problem ist immer die Form. Umfang 59 sagt nix über die Form und dann kann ein Helm der theoretisch vom Umfang her passen müsste doch nicht passen. Die Herstellerangaben werden schon stimmen, nutzen aber nix.


----------



## xrated (20. Juli 2015)

Aber da der Helm seitlich und hinten zu knapp war, kanns ja nicht nur an der Form liegen. Da war nirgends Luft.
Nachmessen ist auch schwierig weil die Schale innen rund ist. Bei einem alten KED hab ich an der breitesten Stelle vom Styropor 17,5cm gemessen (also bei den Schläfen) der passt mir knapp haargenau und ist von 52-57cm M angegeben. Den IXS hab ich jetzt leider schon zurückgeschickt.


----------



## hulster (20. Juli 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Aber da der Helm seitlich und hinten zu knapp war, kanns ja nicht nur an der Form liegen. Da war nirgends Luft.
> Nachmessen ist auch schwierig weil die Schale innen rund ist. Bei einem alten KED hab ich an der breitesten Stelle vom Styropor 17,5cm gemessen (also bei den Schläfen) der passt mir knapp haargenau und ist von 52-57cm M angegeben. Den IXS hab ich jetzt leider schon zurückgeschickt.



Ween du einen Kreis zu einem Oval stauchst wirst du dieses Oval nie in den Kreis kriegen, obwohl es exakt den gleichen Umfang hat.
Aber egal.


----------



## xrated (20. Juli 2015)

um mich nochmal zu zitieren


xrated schrieb:


> Aber da der Helm seitlich und hinten zu knapp war


----------



## Rieselhilfe (21. Juli 2015)

Morje xrated!

Hab heute Morgen mal schnell den Meterstab dran gehalten. Die Schale selber hat an der breitesten Stelle 18,2 cm. Wenn ich das Plastikband mit dazu nehme, lande ich bei 17,6 cm. Alles natürlich mit einer kleinen Ungenauigkeit (wie genau man halt die breiteste Stelle trifft...). Hätte jetzt gedacht, der Unterschied zum S/M wäre mehr.

KED? Ist mir jetzt völlig neu. Was ist das für einer bzw. gibt's keinen Nachfolger?

Ansonsten: noch jemand Oval-Helm-Tipps? Wie ist der 661 Recon?

Grüße an alle und danke!


----------



## xrated (21. Juli 2015)

Die 17,5 beziehen sich auf den KED (das ist irgendein uraltes Teil). Mit dem Plastik sinds 16,5cm.
Was der IXS in S/M da hat, weiß ich leider nicht aber auf jeden Fall weniger. Hätte mich jetzt schon interessiert wie breit der S/M ist.


----------



## Rieselhilfe (21. Juli 2015)

Verstehe ich jetzt nur halb, denn der hat Dir doch sowieso nicht gepasst? Deshalb hatte ich ja den M/L gemessen...

Aber nur fürs Protokoll: guckst Du #135 ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (21. Juli 2015)

Na sonst ist ja kein Vergleich da. Mir war der Buckel an der Schläfe auch gar nicht aufgefallen.

Hab jetzt aber erstmal einen Bell bestellt, vielleicht passt der ...


----------



## ParadoxCore (6. August 2017)

Moin hab heute mal meinen Helm(IXS Trail RS) am Baum getestet 

Gibts das Crash Replacement noch?


----------



## sp00n82 (6. August 2017)

ParadoxCore schrieb:


> Moin hab heute mal meinen Helm(IXS Trail RS) am Baum getestet
> 
> Gibts das Crash Replacement noch?


Keine Ahnung, frag per Mail nach.



sp00n82 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Info online nirgends finden können, also habe ich direkt per E-Mail nachgefragt:
> 
> IXS bietet ebenfalls ein Crash Replacement für ihre Helme an. Wenn ein Helm bei einem Sturz beschädigt wird, gibts für 50% einen neuen.
> Bedingungen:
> ...


----------

